# FULL/MOD  to  MOD/IMP



## cabinetjedi (Mar 11, 2011)

I HAVE A STEVENS 311a 16ga. THATS CHOKED FULL/MOD WITH 28" BARRELS. I WANT TO CHANGE IT TO MOD/IMP. WHAT ARE MY OPTIONS FOR GETTING THIS?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 12, 2011)

cabinetjedi said:


> I HAVE A STEVENS 311a 16ga. THATS CHOKED FULL/MOD WITH 28" BARRELS. I WANT TO CHANGE IT TO MOD/IMP. WHAT ARE MY OPTIONS FOR GETTING THIS?




Have someone bore out the Full choke barrel.  Boring a fixed choke is as much art as science, and I would make sure that whoever you choose to do it had an established reputation for doing the job.


----------



## cabinetjedi (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks , what if I shortned the barrels by 2" ?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 17, 2011)

cabinetjedi said:


> Thanks , what if I shortned the barrels by 2" ?



Then you would have no choke at all in either barrel.

In shotgun terms, you would have a true "cylinder bore".

Your only option if you didn't want a cylinder bore would be to have choke tubes installed -- if that can be done on a 311.  I have had a couple of 311 and I remember that the barrels seem to be a little thin-- which is not that unusual for a double barrel shotgun.  A qualified gunsmith would have to tell you if installing tubes is feasible.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 17, 2011)

It's easier to hone the existing F choke to IC and leave the other as is.

There are plenty of qualified gunsmiths to do that job.


----------



## weagle (Mar 17, 2011)

Mike Orlene is the guy:








Personally,  on a Stevens 311 I'd use a brake cylinder hone chucked in a drill and open them myself, but I have have inside bore gauges and don't mind going slow.

You will want to do both barrels so that you can have the right barrel/front trigger be the most open choke.  Nearly all double trigger shotguns are set up this way.  The front trigger is faster to get too and so it's usually the more open choke for faster/closer shots.

You definitely do not want to shorten the barrels.

Weagle


----------



## cabinetjedi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks to all very helpful.


----------



## jfinch (Mar 18, 2011)

If you want 26" barrels trade it on another 311 with barrels that length.  Every one of the 26" guns I have seen had Imp/Mod chokes while the 28" and 30" had Mod/Full chokes.  So you may kill to birds with one stone.


----------

